# Camo Firearms Cleaning



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

What is the proper way to clean the new all camo firearms? What solvents, oil or cleaners should be used on the outside?


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

I use rem-oil but try not to get too much on any "plastic" parts. can says it will not hurt but i still try not to soak it. i always read the label first and particularly any warnings/precautions. better safe than sorry. if you are in doubt try a little of whatever you normally use on say... the underside where you will not see as much.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

No mater what you us be sure and run patches through the bore until it is dry and that should put the first shot down range where it should be.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I am not worried about the inside, I used to shoot 5,000 rounds a year on the sporting clays circuit and know how to clean a gun. I just do not want to hurt the camo dip on my predator guns.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You mean we're supposed to clean the outside too?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I figured I needed to get all the blood off somehow.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> What is the proper way to clean the new all camo firearms? What solvents, oil or cleaners should be used on the outside?


Ed, I don't know if it is the proper way or not but if just wiping it down is not enough, I will use a damp, not wet, rag and an old toothbrush for hard to clean spots, such as dried blood. Works for me.


----------

